# [SOLVED] External hard drive fails to mount!

## kbzium

Hello,

I'm trying to get my external hard drive working. It's USB 3.0 and everything should work since I've checked it with pendrive. Unfortunately it doesn't for some reason - mainly there's a notification from automounter that new device is detected, but when i click to browse it there's another notification that the system is trying to access the device. After a few seconds there is an error displayed ("can't be mounted simply"). After couple of seconds the prompt appears again. fdisk either doesn't show my hard disk at all or show it after a couple of seconds (very laggy).

There's an entry in /dev/ though:

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/uba1 /mnt/magazyn2

Failed to read $UpCase, unexpected length (4096 != 131072).

Failed to mount '/dev/uba1': Input/output error

NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a

SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows

then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very

important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate

it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.

/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation

for more details.

```

What's wrong? Help me out please!

//edit

Maybe i have unsopported device... dunno...

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:0100 (rev 09)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0101 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0380: 8086:0102 (rev 09)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1c16 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1c18 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:1c1a (rev b5)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c44 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:1c00 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 05)

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:1c08 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:1200 (rev a1)

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0e0c (rev a1)

03:00.0 0604: 1b21:1080 (rev 01)

04:01.0 0401: 1102:0004 (rev 04)

04:01.1 0980: 1102:7003 (rev 04)

04:01.2 0c00: 1102:4001 (rev 04)

05:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 06)

06:00.0 0c03: 1b21:1042

```

Last edited by kbzium on Fri Sep 14, 2012 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kbzium,

You have a USB 3 hard drive - whats on the other end, USB2 or USB3.

Are you using a USB3 or USB2 cable?

----------

## kbzium

I'm using USB 3.0 cable.

I found a solution. I'm very ashamed that it was in this forum   :Embarassed:  . You anwsered it  :Smile: .

Try it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431404-start-0.html

----------

